# 2016 Project Tarpon Invitational Tournament Info



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Invitations have been emailed. If you are on the list, check your email. If you are not and are interested in participating, you have to send me an invitation request at [email protected] - Openings are very limited and the tournament is usually full, so act fast. First come, first serve basis.

You can check out information at http://www.projecttarpon.com/tournamentseries.html


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

FYI - Divisions are Pro/Guide, Amateur Bait and Artificial (trophies for each) and Fly Division (Guide/Am combined).


----------

